# Best Map of The City of Greyhawk?



## mattcolville (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm looking for something...well, really I think what I want is the map of the Free City of Greyhawk from the supplement of the same name from the late 1980s. But I don't have that and have no real idea how to get my hands on a copy.

But I'm thinking maybe someone out there with City Designer or Dunjinni or some similar software may have done a high-res, street-level map of the city? 

Anyone have any suggestions? I've found maps that are big, and maps that are nice, but not maps that have a lot of detail at the street level.


----------



## Filcher (Dec 30, 2010)

Is this detailed enough?

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/CastleGreyhawk_Maps/107031.jpg


----------



## Erik Mona (Dec 30, 2010)

That map is from the late 3.5-era Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk superadventure that I wrote with James Jacobs and Jason Bulmahn. I specifically wrote the parts that take place in the city itself, and I made sure that the map was based on the excellent poster map Denis Tetreault did of the City of Greyhawk when I was editor of the Living Greyhawk Journal, and which appeared in LGJ #2. These issues sometimes come up on eBay, but they can get pretty expensive.

Denis's map is essentially the map on the WotC site (which I think was done by Mike Schley), but more in the style of the old Harn maps, in that the buildings are stark white shapes.

If you really want a huge resolution version of the map, the LGJ poster can't be beat.


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Dec 30, 2010)

There's also this, which I just discovered: Maldin's Greyhawk - The City of Greyhawk


----------



## mattcolville (Dec 30, 2010)

Filcher said:


> Is this detailed enough?
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/CastleGreyhawk_Maps/107031.jpg




When I say detailed I mean; what is this street called? What is this building?

For which that map, which I have, has no details.


----------



## mattcolville (Dec 30, 2010)

Infernal Teddy said:


> There's also this, which I just discovered: Maldin's Greyhawk - The City of Greyhawk




That looks great. I guess I'm looking for that, but bigger, with something explaining what everything is.


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Dec 30, 2010)

mattcolville said:


> When I say detailed I mean; what is this street called? What is this building?
> 
> For which that map, which I have, has no details.




Thing is, the map from the Original City of Greyhawk Box only names a few streets, so you're out of luck there...


----------



## mattcolville (Dec 30, 2010)

Infernal Teddy said:


> Thing is, the map from the Original City of Greyhawk Box only names a few streets, so you're out of luck there...




But the Free City of Greyhawk box does have that. I just don't have that box.

The City of Greyhawk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That's what I'm talking about.

I'd sorta hoped someone with some cartography skills and free time had taken that content and turned it into an electronic map, put it online, using something like City Designer or Dunjinni. I've seen some really high quality maps of stuff like The Temple of Elemental Evil and I thought maybe there was something like that for Greyhawk.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't know if there is a single map like you want, the Maldin's Greyhawk - The City of Greyhawk site has a lot of details but just not on a map.  

The Box Set can be found on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0880387319/ref=nosim/waynesworldof-20

But you may want to check out the following site and see the PDF download for the city map.

http://greyhawkgrognard.blogspot.com/2010/11/ultimate-city-of-greyhawk-map.html


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Dec 30, 2010)

mattcolville said:


> But the Free City of Greyhawk box does have that. I just don't have that box.
> 
> The City of Greyhawk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...




I have that box. Not that many street names in it.


----------



## Cyronax (Dec 30, 2010)

Erik Mona said:


> That map is from the late 3.5-era Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk superadventure that I wrote with James Jacobs and Jason Bulmahn.




Iquander Lives!


----------



## Erik Mona (Dec 30, 2010)

Indeed he does!

And Matt, you're not going to find a map with all the street names on it, because such a creature does not exist.


----------



## grodog (Jan 4, 2011)

Erik Mona said:


> And Matt, you're not going to find a map with all the street names on it, because such a creature does not exist.




Except, perhaps, among the maps and manuscripts of Gary Gygax, of course


----------



## Maldin (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmmm... Looks like I'm going to have to update my pop-up labels on the City of Greyhawk webpage with street names! I've recently been asked about this from several different directions. When I was doing final editing on the map I did for Iquander (= Erik Mona), we briefly debated putting the street names on, but decided that the map would end up too cluttered.

And yes, the map that appears in Expedition to Greyhawk Ruins (and is also available as a download on the WotC site - or at least used to be), is an artistic (I think it looks good too) tracing of my original LGJ map. And I mean a precise tracing. Mike not only caught every building, but literally everything down to every single tree and fence post I had drawn on my original map. I was quite amazed. As such, it adds no new information at all (not even a shrub). It would have been nice, though, if WotC had actually bothered to acknowledge me as the original designer within the credits of that publication. It wasn't Erik's doing. He found out about it after the book was published. Erik was nice enough about it to send me a free copy, autographed by the three of them.

Denis, aka "Maldin", Cartographer of Greyhawk
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com
Loads of edition-independent Greyhawk goodness.... maps, magic, mysteries, mechanics, and more! Including your City of Greyhawk center!


----------



## qstor (Mar 7, 2011)

I would second the call to try and hunt down the map from the Living Greyhawk Journal.

Mike


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 8, 2011)

Thirded. 

I picked up mine on eBay (along with all of the _Living Greyhawk _Journals) for my _Age of Worms_ Campaign about 6 years ago now.

I got mine as a collection for like...$40 or so? I expect that with the map, #2 will go for quite a bit - but maybe not. Give eBay a try and lurk for it. It will come up, sooner or later.


----------



## jasonzavoda (Mar 8, 2011)

Maldin's map has really become the only City of Greyhawk map for my personal campaign and reference. 

I love how the roads meander instead of run straight as if put down with a ruler. The white outlines of buildings are suggestions rather than demands that are shaped, and squared and detailed in ways that might not suit my own designs. Greyhawk has always been, for me, a city that has grown over time, slowly absorbing the surrounding land as it expanded, and not constructed in one sitting so as to fit nicely into a box of crisscrossing streets and city blocks.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 29, 2015)

Filcher said:


> Is this detailed enough?
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/CastleGreyhawk_Maps/107031.jpg






Infernal Teddy said:


> There's also this, which I just discovered: Maldin's Greyhawk - The City of Greyhawk



I decided to combine Maldin's keyed locales with the official map from the 3E sourcebook. See the attached zip file for the result.

I created new keyed locales to represent the sections of the Grand Citadel, as well as "BE1" for Barge End and "FB1" for Far Bank.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 29, 2015)

[MENTION=27170]Maldin[/MENTION], let me know if I missed anything or if you have new locales to add to the map. -KF


----------



## Maldin (Dec 16, 2018)

Erik Mona said:


> And Matt, you're not going to find a map with all the street names on it, because such a creature does not exist.




Apologies for the thread necromancy, however when you return to the forums after a 7 year absence, one finds things that need updating. 
When Erik wrote that post, he was absolutely correct. However since then, I did create a street name map for the City of Greyhawk. The map includes all City of Greyhawk street names from official TSR/WotC modules and supplements set within the City, all CoG street names mentioned within E. Gary Gygax's Gord the Rogue novels, all CoG street names published within Dragon Magazine and Dungeon Magazine articles, as well as a few names from my personal campaign, and has over 110 streets, alleys and courts identified. Placing the locations from the Gord novels onto my map (which was based on the post-EGG City of Greyhawk boxed set) was particularly difficult, as there has never been a map showing their locations in EGG's version of the city, and it seems from Gary's narrative that he likely never had an actual detailed map in mind when he wrote the novels. I believe I've done a pretty good job of preserving their spatial relationships based on his narrative, and you should be able to follow Gord across the map as you read the stories (with a very few necessary linking streets not mentioned in the stories).

The map can be found on my website here: http://melkot.com/locations/cogh/cog-street-index.html

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk  http://melkot.com


----------

